# Good source for small quantity of corks



## Brettanomyces (Aug 4, 2019)

This is already a well discussed topic, but it seems the postings on this aspect of it are old, so I figured I'd ask again.

I'm making some Eclipse red kits, the kind I'd like to be able to set a few bottles aside from for up to 5 years, or maybe even more. At the same time, there's no way I can use 1,000 corks before they get old, and I currently do not have anyone locally that wants to split with me.

What are my options? Morewine sells Grade 3 corks in batches of 100, which would be ideal for me. What's the consensus on the quality of these versus the Lafitte ones that are popular around here? https://morewinemaking.com/products/wine-corks-1-34-grade-3.html

Are there other good options? I want quality & longevity, somewhere around 100-250 total corks, and a decent price if possible. What are my options?


----------



## Johnd (Aug 4, 2019)

Brettanomyces said:


> This is already a well discussed topic, but it seems the postings on this aspect of it are old, so I figured I'd ask again.
> 
> I'm making some Eclipse red kits, the kind I'd like to be able to set a few bottles aside from for up to 5 years, or maybe even more. At the same time, there's no way I can use 1,000 corks before they get old, and I currently do not have anyone locally that wants to split with me.
> 
> ...



Those are pretty nice corks, I wouldn’t think twice about using them.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Aug 5, 2019)

Brettanomyces said:


> Morewine sells Grade 3 corks in batches of 100, which would be ideal for me.
> Are there other good options? I want quality & longevity, somewhere around 100-250 total corks, and a decent price if possible. What are my options?


As an industry person who had to compare closures the answer was to use plastic/ nomec corks and not worry about longevity, TCA, screw top image, recorking when they are 10 years old . .


----------



## jumby (Aug 5, 2019)

I use these. I have 100's of bottles at 5+ years and never had a problem. Another advantage to these is you don't have to store your bottles on their side. All of my wine is stored in stacked cases. 

https://labelpeelers.com/nomacorc-9-x-1-1-2-corks-100-ct/


----------



## Brettanomyces (Aug 5, 2019)

Thanks guys. I'll look into the nomacorks again, but I have a "Portuguese" style corker with the plastic jaws. I seem to remember hearing several tales of people having difficulty with that combination. I don't really want to shell out for a new corker.


----------



## rustbucket (Aug 5, 2019)

The last two batches I corked were sealed with nomacorcs using a Portuguese corker. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 5, 2019)

Johnd said:


> Those are pretty nice corks, I wouldn’t think twice about using them.



Agree.


----------



## jumby (Aug 5, 2019)

I have always used a Portuguese corker and never had a problem.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Aug 5, 2019)

Perhaps the nomacorc manufacturing has changed over the years. There are tons of people talking about creases and leaks a number of years ago.

Would be nice. Some of these new normacorc products seem super tempting.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Aug 5, 2019)

Brettanomyces said:


> Thanks guys. I'll look into the nomacorks again, but I have a "Portuguese" style corker with the plastic jaws. I seem to remember hearing several tales of people having difficulty with that combination.


Have not had an issue with a vacuum push style or a double lever corker, , , that said I rinse in sulphite which natural cork does not permit and it may help lubricate the cork.
As jumbo notes it is nice to store upright, , , & avoid building a wine rack.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 6, 2019)

The other thing you could try is sharing a batch of Lafitte corks. I pay a lot less than 64 cents at Lafitte for higher quality corks. When I order 1000 corks, they’re packed into 4 bags of 250, I’ve kept them for a few years with no issues. If you had a couple buddies to split a batch with...............


----------



## Jim Welch (Aug 7, 2019)

I just last week bought 100 #9 1 3/4” extra first grade natural cork corks for the first several of 11 6 gallon batches of red from EC Kraus. I’m going to need a couple hundred more but they shipped these to me free for a total of $64.60.

Off topic- check my post in the Bottle, Label, and Corks section about the necessity of storing wines on their side is a myth.


----------



## Intheswamp (Sep 15, 2019)

@Brettanomyces , I just did my first corking ever so I'm on expert. But, I had some 7 year old mead that I wanted a good cork for and I selected the #3 cork that you linked to. I've got a few other grades/brands here and in comparison the #3's are much "cleaner" looking in not nearly as much dark streaks and specks and seemingly a smoother surface. They worked nicely with my Portuguese floor corker. Just thought I'd throw this in, even though a bit late to the party.


----------



## balatonwine (Sep 15, 2019)

Interesting discussion.

I can buy corks in 100 or 1000 lots. Bought 200 high quality natural corks recently (two 100 bags) at $14 for a bag. And that included the local punishing 27% VAT tax. Of course, I live in Europe, where they harvest natural corks. So just wondering how much the local US market is getting gouged by local US resellers.


----------



## Masbustelo (Sep 15, 2019)

I just bought 45 Flor quality corks for $40.50, shipping included, at Widgetco.


----------

